# Ghost flavour from juice



## Andre (3/7/15)

Thought the ECF posts below might be helpful. Personally I have always used vodka to good effect.

*Question: *_Is there any tips on getting rid of a foul taste left over in the bottle and hose? Man! ive tried a few things so far. I've put them in boiling water, tried letting them sit in Vodka. When that failed I tried isopropyl alcohol. (not recommended for plastic parts). The flavor remains and cant be killed. I fear a rebuild kit is in order but im going on vacation shortly and there is not enough time for a kit to arrive.

anyone?
_
*Answer:*_ Denture cleaning tablets. Works great.
_
*Response:*_ I have been _*set free*_ from the ghost taste that was haunting me, thank you brothers. I flushed 'er thrice, just to be sure to kill the demon liquid. juices are flowin pure now._

_and I now have a lifetime supply of minty fresh denture tablets. I couldn't help myself, they were on sale. life is good!_

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (3/7/15)

Is this regarding 30ml bottles that had juice in them, and are now empty?


----------



## zadiac (3/7/15)

No, the Reo bottles, or squonking bottles I presume (he mentioned a tube). Will work with all bottles me thinks 

Sometimes the ghost flavor can add to the new flavor and make it really nice. I don't really mind ghost flavors, but yeah, sometimes they're annoying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (3/7/15)

zadiac said:


> No, the Reo bottles, or squonking bottles I presume (he mentioned a tube). Will work with all bottles me thinks



Oh yes, now it makes sense. I was confused - Thanks for clearing it up


----------

